# Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!



## MadMax 21 (11. Februar 2011)

*Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

*MUBARAK IST ZURÜCKGETRETEN!!!!!*

Endlich!

kommt grad auf N-TV


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Nicht nur auf N-TV, fast alle Sender überschlagen sich mit dieser Meldung.
Mutmaßungen und Debatten was jetzt geschehen wird, schon lustig was da für Spekulationen in den Raum geworfen werden von den diversen Medien. 
Hoffentlich bleibt das Militär nicht an der Macht, sonst wäre es so wie in der Türkei wo das Militär inoffiziell das sagen hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Weiß man schon, wo Mubarak ins Exil geht?
Bestimmt nach Frankreich. 

Jop, abwarten, ob es jetzt eine Militärregierung geben wird oder ob das Militär sich zurück halten kann und das Volk entscheiden lässt.
Man muss auch bedenken, dass die Amerikaner großen Einfluss auf das ägyptische Militär hat, denn die bekommen viel Geld aus Washington.


----------



## doodlez (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

super endlich isser weg, deswegen wohl diese Interview gestern noch damit er in ruhe abhaun kann


----------



## Ceyone (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Echt toll jetzt kann der Islam endlich seinen "Frieden" vollends entfallten.
Wenn es die Armee nicht schafft den Islamistischen Aufstand zu vernichten ist es total vorbei mit Ägypten.
Wobei macht ja sowieso keinen sinn mehr da die mehrheit Moslems sind.

Die werden sich noch an Mubarak zurück erinnern wollen,
wenn das Land komplett Islamistisch Regiert wird.

Vorallem als Leitbild die Türkei...


----------



## Shi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



Ceyone schrieb:


> Echt toll jetzt kann der Islam endlich seinen "Frieden" vollends entfallten.
> Wenn es die Armee nicht schafft den Islamistischen Aufstand zu vernichten ist es total vorbei mit Ägypten.
> Wobei macht ja sowieso keinen sinn mehr da die mehrheit Moslems sind.
> 
> ...



Islamophob? 
Im Grunde genommen kann der Islam auch sehr friedlich sein, nur wenn man ihn WÖRTLICH nimmt ... dann naja. Das ist beim Christentum aber auch nicht anders.

Und was für ein islamistischer Aufstand? Ich sehe keinen, und sollte man sich nicht aus den Angelegenheiten von anderen Staaten raushalten, anstatt immer panisch zu versuchen eine möglichst Westen-freundliche-Regierung zu bilden?

Wieso sollte das Land komplett islamistisch werden? Die Leute haben da größtenteils nichts gegen den Westen, dann fallen sie auch nicht auf Hassprediger rein, sie sind aufgeklärt und modern.


----------



## Ceyone (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



Shi schrieb:


> Islamophob?
> Im Grunde genommen kann der Islam auch sehr friedlich sein, nur wenn man ihn WÖRTLICH nimmt ... dann naja. Das ist beim Christentum aber auch nicht anders.
> 
> Und was für ein islamistischer Aufstand? Ich sehe keinen, und sollte man sich nicht aus den Angelegenheiten von anderen Staaten raushalten, anstatt immer panisch zu versuchen eine möglichst Westen-freundliche-Regierung zu bilden?
> ...



Islamophob wahrscheinlich ist aber begründet weil es eine Ideologie ist.

Der Islam kann als "friedlich" verkauft werden, war und wird es aber niemals sein.

Wenn es um die Macht/Regierung des Landes gehen wird, werden die Islamisten alles daran setzten diese zu erlangen. Deshalb mein Satz mit Aufstand.

Naja, was passiert werden wir ja bald alle sehen.


----------



## Shi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Kennst du die "Islamisten" persönlich um das so genau zu wissen? Wenn die Muslimbruderschaft eine Partei ist, natürlich wollen sie die Machte erlangen, das wird wohl jede Partei wollen 
Du leidest unter Verfolgungswahn hab ich das Gefühl


----------



## Ceyone (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



Shi schrieb:


> Kennst du die "Islamisten" persönlich um das so genau zu wissen? Wenn die Muslimbruderschaft eine Partei ist, natürlich wollen sie die Machte erlangen, das wird wohl jede Partei wollen
> Du leidest unter Verfolgungswahn hab ich das Gefühl



Nein ich sehe in Ägypten nur ein Land,
das gefahr laufen kann ein Iran 2.0 zu werden.


----------



## Shi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Nur fehlen in Ägypten die radikalen Ayatollahs


----------



## Ceyone (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



Shi schrieb:


> Nur fehlen in Ägypten die radikalen Ayatollahs



In Ägypten sollte es genug radikale Islamisten geben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



Ceyone schrieb:


> Islamophob wahrscheinlich ist aber begründet weil es eine Ideologie ist.



Die aber nicht alle in Ägypten teilen.



Ceyone schrieb:


> Der Islam kann als "friedlich" verkauft werden, war und wird es aber niemals sein.



Natürlich kann er das, so wie christliche Werte auch friedlich "verkauft" werden können.



Ceyone schrieb:


> Wenn es um die Macht/Regierung des Landes gehen wird, werden die Islamisten alles daran setzten diese zu erlangen. Deshalb mein Satz mit Aufstand.



Beim Aufstand war von den Islamisten nichts zu sehen und wenn es um Macht geht, dass hat erst mal das Militär das Sagen und dort gibts keine Islamisten, denn dafür hat Mubarak gesorgt.



Ceyone schrieb:


> Nein ich sehe in Ägypten nur ein Land,
> das gefahr laufen kann ein Iran 2.0 zu werden.



Ich nicht, du kannst Ägypten nicht mit Iran vergleichen.



Ceyone schrieb:


> In Ägypten sollte es genug radikale Islamisten geben.



Nicht mehr als 20%, wenn überhaupt so viele und die werden sich jetzt in eine Parteil versammeln, damit sie überhaupt Einfluss auf die politische Ausrichtung nehmen können.
Die IRA musste auch einsehen, dass Gewalt nichts bringt, wenn man nicht politisch mitreden kann.


----------



## Ceyone (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Naja, finde alleine schon die möglichkeit erschreckend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Das ist bei freien Wahlen ja immer so, dass die Leute an die Macht kommen können, die der Westen eigentlich nicht da sehen will. Palästina ist ja ein gutes Beispiel.
Gäbe es aber im Iran freie Wahlen, werden auch die Islamisten weg vom Fenster sein, denn im Iran und auch in Ägypten leben viele junge Menschen, die durch das Internet wissen, wie die Welt jenseits der Staatsgrenzen ist und dass weder der Westen noch sonst wer das "Böse" ist.
Man muss den Leuten eine Plattform bieten, dann werden auch in anderen arabischen Ländern demokratische Reformen passieren.

Dass sich auch die Religion reformieren muss, ist klar, war im Christentum auch so. Erst dadurch waren ja Demokratien möglich geworden.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



Shi schrieb:


> Islamophob?
> Im Grunde genommen kann der Islam auch sehr friedlich sein, nur wenn man ihn WÖRTLICH nimmt ... dann naja. Das ist beim Christentum aber auch nicht anders.


Ja das Schlagwort ist "KANN" !

Es gibt auf der Welt keine Religiöse Gruppierung die mehr in den Zeitungen mit deren Fanatischen Hassparolen und Selbstmordaktionen ist als die Muslime.


----------



## Icejester (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



Shi schrieb:


> Islamophob?
> Im Grunde genommen kann der Islam auch sehr friedlich sein, nur wenn man ihn WÖRTLICH nimmt ... dann naja.



Friedlich KANN jeder sein. Die Erfahrung weist in diesem speziellen Fall aber leider in eine andere Richtung.


----------



## derP4computer (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



Ceyone schrieb:


> Die werden sich noch an Mubarak zurück erinnern wollen, wenn das Land komplett Islamistisch Regiert wird.


Hilf mir mal bitte, welches islamistische Land hat denn demokratische Strukturen?


----------



## KaitoKid (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Geschafft!
Jetzt müssen nur noch alle Anderen folgen!


----------



## Ceyone (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Hilf mir mal bitte, welches islamistische Land hat denn demokratische Strukturen?



Türkei, leider mit den Islam.


----------



## derP4computer (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



Ceyone schrieb:


> Türkei, leider mit den Islam.


Danke.
Ich dachte immer, daß ist das was man uns glauben lassen will.
Ja, dann geht da wohl alles mit rechten Dingen zu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weiß man schon, wo Mubarak ins Exil geht?
> Bestimmt nach Frankreich.



Wenn er nach Europa will, dann wohl zu Berlusconi. Ansonsten tippe ich erstmal darauf, dass die Saudis ein weiteres Ausstellungsstück für ihr Diktatorenmuseum haben.



> Jop, abwarten, ob es jetzt eine Militärregierung geben wird oder ob das Militär sich zurück halten kann und das Volk entscheiden lässt.
> Man muss auch bedenken, dass die Amerikaner großen Einfluss auf das ägyptische Militär hat, denn die bekommen viel Geld aus Washington.



Aber nicht direkt, oder?
Der Westen hat Mubarak gestützt, damit er ihre Interessen durchsetzt und natürlich floss das Geld primär ins Militär - aber es floß über Mubarak. Direkter Einfluss in die Militärführungsebene wäre mir nicht bekannt. Somit wird extrem spannend, was die machen... 
Es gibt auf alle Fälle ein Machtvakuum, dass sich so schnell nicht demokratisch füllen lässt (weder Verfassung noch Parteienlandschaft sind bereit) und das Militär wäre der naheliegenste (und imho gegenüber Islamisten wünschenswerte) Kandidat. Die nächste Frage wäre dann, wie/ob das Militär einen Übergangsprozess gestaltet. Bislang haben sie Murbaraks Anordnungen ja nicht gerade enthusiastisch befolgt und auch nicht Interessen einzelner Wiederstandsgruppen unterstützt.

Eine starke UN, die die Militärführung übernimmt und den demokratischen Wandel koordiniert, könnte man in so einer Situation brauchen. Aber die wollte der Westen ja auch nicht...




Ceyone schrieb:


> Wenn es die Armee nicht schafft den Islamistischen Aufstand zu vernichten ist es total vorbei mit Ägypten.
> Wobei macht ja sowieso keinen sinn mehr da die mehrheit Moslems sind.



Die Mehrheit ist muslimisch, aber noch ist nicht die Mehrheit islamistisch. Wie sich das entwickelt bleibt abzuwarten - der Westen hat sich gegenüber der ägyptischen Bevölkerung nunmal nicht gerade als attraktives, freiheitliches Konzept präsentiert, sondern als ein Haufen verlogener Arschlöcher, für die Unterdrückung jederzeit ein akzeptables Werkzeug ist, um die eigenen Interesse zu stärken.
Irak, Iran und Afghanistan wurden in solchen Situationen islamistisch, einige asiatische Staaten gingen (mit weniger krasser Ausgangssituation) über milden Nationalismus in Richtung Demokratie. Es bleibt abzuwarten, was die Ägypter machen. An den Demonstrationen hatten die Islamisten eher geringen Anteil, aber dank unserer Öldollars sind ja z.T. sehr gut organisiert, ganz im Gegensatz zu ägyptischen Demokratiebewegung.




Shi schrieb:


> Islamophob?
> Im Grunde genommen kann der Islam auch sehr friedlich sein, nur wenn man ihn WÖRTLICH nimmt ... dann naja. Das ist beim Christentum aber auch nicht anders.



Eher umgekehrt. Wenn man sich streng an die Grundsätze beider Regligionen hält, dann kann man kaum einer Mücke was zu leide tun (zumindest nicht, so lange sie einen nicht sticht - "die andere Wange hinhalten" ist im Koran in der Tat nicht vorgesehen)



Ceyone schrieb:


> Nein ich sehe in Ägypten nur ein Land,
> das gefahr laufen kann ein Iran 2.0 zu werden.



Eher Irak2.0.
Im Iran war es eine muslimische Revolte gegen den westlich gestützten Herrscher, die zur heutigen Situation führte. Ägypten dagegen steht im Moment ähnlich kopflos da, wie der Irak nach dem Sturz Husseins. Zuggeben: Die Iraker hatten deutlich mehr Gründe, den Westen zu hassen.



Ceyone schrieb:


> Türkei, leider mit den Islam.



Die Türkei ist wenn dann nicht islamistisch, sondern nationalistisch (hat insgesamt aber auch etwas mehr Demokratie zu bieten, als man ihr gemeinhin zuspricht). Das beinhaltet zwar auch eine Staatsreligion, aber man kann sich wesentlich eher was gegen den Islam rausnehmen, als gegen Attatürk.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nicht direkt, oder?



Nein, natürlich nicht direkt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Westen hat Mubarak gestützt, damit er ihre Interessen durchsetzt und natürlich floss das Geld primär ins Militär - aber es floß über Mubarak. Direkter Einfluss in die Militärführungsebene wäre mir nicht bekannt. Somit wird extrem spannend, was die machen...



Richtig, damit er die Islamisten im Land klein hält und weil er sich ja mit Israel geeinigt hat, daher wurde die Beziehungen USA-Ägypten auch von amerikanischen Juden begrüßt.
Aber die Militärs in Ägypten wissen natürlich, wenn sie sich plötzlich gegen Israel stellen oder aufkommende demokratische Bemühungen mit Gewalt ersticken, dann werden die Hilfen schnell abebben und dann ist Schicht im Schacht, denn die hohen Militärs haben ja auch sehr gut gelebt, das darf man nicht vergessen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, damit er die Islamisten im Land klein hält und weil er sich ja mit Israel geeinigt hat, daher wurde die Beziehungen USA-Ägypten auch von amerikanischen Juden begrüßt.
> Aber die Militärs in Ägypten wissen natürlich, wenn sie sich plötzlich gegen Israel stellen oder aufkommende demokratische Bemühungen mit Gewalt ersticken, dann werden die Hilfen schnell abebben und dann ist Schicht im Schacht, denn die hohen Militärs haben ja auch sehr gut gelebt, das darf man nicht vergessen.




Militärs denken manchmal idealistisch.
Aber aktuell scheint es sich ganz gut mit der Bevölkerung zu verstehen und die tendieren auf der Straße gerade eher zum Nationalstolz /-ismus, denn Islamismus.
Ggf. Schlechte Nachrichten für Israel (diplomatisch, weniger militärisch) - aber gute für den Rest der Welt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Die Militärs haben immerhin den Schergen des Mubarak Regimes Einhalt geboten, denn sonst hätte es noch mehr Tote gegeben.


----------



## Rollimaster (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Dan wollen wir mal hoffen das alles Friedlich bleibt!!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Endlich weg dieses alte Kamel! 
Algerien und Libyen wirds weitergehen denk ich.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Hmm, ich weiss nicht ob der jetzige rücktritt optimal war.
Er hätte leichter noch bis september weitergemacht, und dann alles in die wege geleitet. JEtzt, wo er so plötzlich zurückgetreten ist, ist alles drunter und drüber.

Die menschen freuen sich jetzt noch und feiern, aber ob es jetzt zwingend besser wird, darüber hat wohl niemand nachgedacht. Halt immer schnell und viel schreien, aber die folgen nicht miteinkalkulieren.

Das ist alles zu überstürtzt passiert, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass jetzt alles besser wird, bei dem chaos dass dadurch verursacht wurde...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Mal gucken ob es nun besser wird...wenn die USA sich mit beteiligen wird, wird es warscheinlich nicht so dolle werden...


----------



## Woohoo (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Hoffentlich wird es den Menschen gelingen die Verhältnisse dauerhaft zu verbessern. 

"Der Westen" verliert einen seiner liebgewonnenen Despoten / Verbündeten.


----------



## Woohoo (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*

Lustige Werbung von L´tur.


----------



## Quicksylver (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mubarak ist zurückgetreten!*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Lustige Werbung von L´tur.


^^
Erinnert stark an Sixt Werbung


----------

